# Radiation treatment and toenails



## bluemoonguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey folks,

So...ever since I had my I-131 treatment 2 months ago, I've noticed that my toenails (more specifically both of my big toes and the toes directly next to them) have developed both horizontal ridges in them as well as a slight discoloration as well. The discoloration transformed the fleshy color from the normal pink you would see to a lighter pink/almost a faint whitish hue. The two toes next to these are also showing signs of ridges, but not the discoloration.

My question to you all is whether or not you've experienced anything like this after your treatment? I'm going to wait a few more months to see if my toenails grow back in more normally before really getting paranoid and possibly consulting a dermatologist, podiatrist or someone who could help.

I did come across this article which mentioned, "It is common for patients with cancer to experience nail problems while undergoing radiation treatment. You may experience weakened or brittle nails. You may also find that your nails lift off or develop ridges across the nail bed. Nail issues are a side effect related to the body's exposure to radiation during treatment and are not usually permanent."

http://www.ehow.com/about_5728341_nail-disorders-radiation.html

The one thing I wonder about is whether the I-131 pill is even strong enough to cause this kind of change in the toenails. My assumption is that the radiation they speak of in this article is probably more related to chemotherapy.

Anyway, I'd love to hear from you all on this.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know the specific answer to your question, but my nails (hands and feet) were a disaster after surgery and RAI. I assumed it was hormonal, but it certainly could have been radiation exposure.

I'm about nine months out and things have gotten back to normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> I don't know the specific answer to your question, but my nails (hands and feet) were a disaster after surgery and RAI. I assumed it was hormonal, but it certainly could have been radiation exposure.
> 
> I'm about nine months out and things have gotten back to normal.


It is so good to hear the words "9 months out!" Awesome!


----------



## bluemoonguy (Apr 22, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> I'm about nine months out and things have gotten back to normal.


This is great information! It sounds like you went through some similar things that I did, at least in regards to your nails. I don't know why I'm so surprised that the 131 pill could have done this to me...after all, it IS a radioactive pill.

I'll keep an eye on my nails going forward. But your results have given me a lot of hope that things will return to normal. Thanks for the info!


----------

